# [UDEV] udev [988] main: error initializing udevd (Résolu)

## gregool

Salut les gars,

j'ai mis a jour mon kernel de 2.6.23-R8 vers 2.6.24-R4 et au démarrage j'ai cette erreur la :

```
udev [988] main: error initializing udevd socket
```

suivi de :

```
* Checking root filesystem

fsk.ext3: no such file or directory while trying to open /dev/sda3

/dev/sda3:

The superblock could not describe a correct ext2 filesystem. If the device is valid and it really contains an ext2 filesystem(and not swap or ufs or something else) then the superblock is corrupt and you might try running e2fsck with an alternate superblock:

e2fsck -b 8193 <device>

File system could not be fixed
```

là ou ça me laisse perplexe c'est que l'ancien kernel boot tres bien, sda3 est bien en EXT3, j'ai vérifié l'integrité du systeme de fichier et RAS...

où est-ce que ça pourrait bien coincer?

merci d'avanceLast edited by gregool on Sat Apr 05, 2008 12:32 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## YetiBarBar

Ca sent soit le controlleur SATA pas compilé, soit le support des HDD sur SCSI pas compilé dans ton nouveau kernel.

----------

## Desintegr

Vérifie que tu as bien Unix domain sockets dans ton noyau.

----------

## gregool

Yeah ! Merci Desintegr ! c'etait bien le fameux Unix Domain Sockets, punaise j'aurais jamais trouvé tout seul !

----------

## prentonmantoonsenva

 *Desintegr wrote:*   

> Vérifie que tu as bien Unix domain sockets dans ton noyau.

 

Wououah ! Merci beaucoup de ce tuyau, j'ai passé beaucoup de temps à chercher cette solution.

----------

## loopx

 *prentonmantoonsenva wrote:*   

>  *Desintegr wrote:*   Vérifie que tu as bien Unix domain sockets dans ton noyau. 
> 
> Wououah ! Merci beaucoup de ce tuyau, j'ai passé beaucoup de temps à chercher cette solution.

 

Ouais, j'ai eu la blague aussi ... étrange le kernel 2.6.24 ...

----------

## geekounet

Ya le make oldconfig pour éviter ce genre de surprises, et qu'il faut toujours executer à chaque changement de kernel d'ailleurs...

----------

## loopx

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Ya le make oldconfig pour éviter ce genre de surprises, et qu'il faut toujours executer à chaque changement de kernel d'ailleurs...

 

oui mais ca sert à rien pour une nouvelle install sur un new pc   :Laughing: 

----------

## gregool

@Geekounet: pour le make oldconfig, moi j'avais recupéré le .config de mon vieux kernel et refait un make && make modules install...

                    mais ça n'a pas marché, est-ce que c'est pas la meme chose que le make old config ou est-ce que j'ai été gourmand en voulant

                    récupérer le .config de 2.6.23-r8 vers 2.6.24-r4 ?

----------

## geekounet

 *gregool wrote:*   

> @Geekounet: pour le make oldconfig, moi j'avais recupéré le .config de mon vieux kernel et refait un make && make modules install...
> 
>                     mais ça n'a pas marché, est-ce que c'est pas la meme chose que le make old config ou est-ce que j'ai été gourmand en voulant
> 
>                     récupérer le .config de 2.6.23-r8 vers 2.6.24-r4 ?

 

Le make oldconfig, ça te pose les questions sur les nouveautés et les options qui ont bougé, ce qui est le cas de ton problème ici, et donc c'est pour celà qu'il faut le faire à chaque changement de version de kernel, le make direct c'est pas une bonne idée.

EDIT: La doc Gentoo sur le sujet  :Wink: 

----------

## gregool

ok merci pour le conseil   :Laughing: 

----------

